# Cribbage,Bridge and Darts in Hurghada



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

As 'Friends' is the new pub in town pass the word around that we are getting cards for traditional games such as Bridge,Cribbage etc for meetings once a week.The first night will be this Saturday.An afternoon meeting probably Thursday will follow.Friends will assist with the rules.Contact Lane Sands (Phil) or Nigel Peck (Grant) for details.

Friends is also getting a new top quality dartboard very soon, and some new darts from UK. 
We plan on making Saturday nights the games nights. Doesn't matter if you can't play, I can't either, free instruction will be given. If you want to play your favourite card game, come down and join in. 

Friends Bar is in Hurghada Marina.


----------

